
Ask HN: Would you pay one cent for every web page you visit? - vbo
If your browser was able to send micropayments seamslessly and at near-zero cost, would you pay one cent for every web page you visit? Abuse limiting controls aside (ie, this would most likely be opt-in but once you green-light a website, it would be able to charge you on an ongoing basis up to a certain threshold), would you consider paying for web content on a regular, automatic basis, as an alternative to advertising and subscription-based paywalls?
======
DamonHD
The number I always had in mind (to charge) was 1/10th that.

Back in the olden days (decades ago now) I did use viewdata systems that
charged like that, and it did not feel evil.

And for those on a limited mobile plan, the data costs of all but the lightest
pages will be similar to or higher than a 0.1c/0.1p charge.

------
nxsynonym
No.

This would only increase the need to get visitors to land on the webpage, and
would value content volume over quality.

If it were to strictly replace already pay-walled content, then maybe. I could
see myself doing this for the WSJ or NYT, but not for google.

